# centipede vs spider!



## ruckaisawesome (Apr 9, 2011)

I caught this two guys in my basement while working out and decided to make a video of them to see which one will prevail. enjoy the video[YOUTUBE]nsV_BlA0I5E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Malhavoc's (Apr 9, 2011)

not thing to post on these forums and in truth, the centipede seemed to show little intrest in the spider, if you wish to see that species eat, you should try termites, which they are very fond of.


----------



## ruckaisawesome (Apr 9, 2011)

the centipede began eating the spider few minutes after the video...


----------



## BQC123 (Apr 9, 2011)

Feeding your pets is one thing, but this gladiator crap is a bit rediculous.

Thread needs to be closed, and you need to grow up a bit.
I am unable to watch the video, so If I am wrong, I apologize.


----------



## ruckaisawesome (Apr 9, 2011)

this is suppsed to be a feeding video just so u know.. i just thought this title would attract more views rather a boring title, "centipede feeding video"


----------



## Quixtar (Apr 10, 2011)

Malhavoc's said:


> not thing to post on these forums and in truth, the centipede seemed to show little intrest in the spider, if you wish to see that species eat, you should try termites, which they are very fond of.


So centipede vs termite is fine?

It's perfectly OK to feed a (near) defenseless termite to a centipede but a spider is a no-no? Is it too dangerous or is the spider simply more lovable to you?

Scutigerids naturally feed on spiders.

I don't see where any of this hypocritical nonsense comes from.



BQC123 said:


> Feeding your pets is one thing, but this gladiator crap is a bit rediculous.
> 
> Thread needs to be closed, and you need to grow up a bit.
> I am unable to watch the video, so If I am wrong, I apologize.


This is a feeding video. It's hardly "gladiator crap".


----------



## BQC123 (Apr 10, 2011)

ruckaisawesome said:


> I caught this two guys in my basement while working out and decided to make a video of them to see which one will prevail. enjoy the video


Yep, sounds like he is feeding a pet to me.





BQC123 said:


> I am unable to watch the video, so If I am wrong, I apologize.


I couldn't watch the actual vid on this crappy computer, but read my last line.


----------



## Silberrücken (Apr 10, 2011)

S.


----------



## Malhavoc's (Apr 10, 2011)

Quixtar said:


> So centipede vs termite is fine?
> 
> It's perfectly OK to feed a (near) defenseless termite to a centipede but a spider is a no-no? Is it too dangerous or is the spider simply more lovable to you?
> 
> ...


I'm sorry I will elaborate a bit more.

While the centipede especialy hosue centipedes like those specialize in the hunting of spiders, Posting a feeding video labled "VS" in a forum where spiders are considered pets, will generaly be frowned upon. It is all about the context of delivery, the reason I suggest termites is simply because I have had a better resualt rearing that sp of centipede off of that feeder over using spiders, which are harder to culture in mass numbers and offer a risk factor to the centipede.

 Yes, this video is "feeding" however,the delivery of "VS" which is highly associated with young adolescents pitting two animals in a jar and shaking them till one is dead from the other its generaly disliked, wouldn't you agree?

PS, Termites are far from defencless, you should look them up like ants they are capable of quite extrodiniary feets, they however are lesser equiped to handle a centipede one lone worker at a time.


----------



## Travis K (Apr 13, 2011)

Quixtar said:


> I don't see where any of this hypocritical nonsense comes from.
> 
> 
> 
> This is a feeding video. It's hardly "gladiator crap".



Agreed, but am not very sentimental either.


----------



## H. laoticus (Apr 13, 2011)

You can see the centipede is already in a container with substrate and that the OP is just putting a little zest behind his feeding video. Whether he just caught them both or not, that's one very ugly centipede.  Carry on!


----------



## super-pede (Apr 14, 2011)

H. laoticus said:


> that's one very ugly centipede.


scutigeramorphs are some of the most beautiful and graceful species in my honest opinion


----------



## pandinus (Apr 16, 2011)

i dont see a huge problem. it was a feeding video but he wanted to add some flair into it. using VS doesnt offend me even though i own spiders, just the way i am sure there are cricket enthusiasts who wouldnt be offended if i made a video titled something like "cricket and scorpion fight to the death" or "tarantula vs cricket: endgame" 


John


----------



## BQC123 (Apr 16, 2011)

pandinus said:


> i dont see a huge problem. it was a feeding video but he wanted to add some flair into it. using VS doesnt offend me even though i own spiders, just the way i am sure there are cricket enthusiasts who wouldnt be offended if i made a video titled something like "cricket and scorpion fight to the death" or "tarantula vs cricket: endgame"
> 
> 
> John


I am in no way offended by animals eating each other. That is just nature. I kill and eat other animals myself. 
My problem was with somebody just grabbing random animals, chucking them in a container, watching them fight, and making a video.

He says it was a feeding video, and if that is the case so be it.
I guess I need to get on the home computer so I can watch the thing myself.


----------

